# One of the funniest jokes ever?



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Two Aussies, Ferret & Knackers, were adrift in a life boat.

While rummaging through the boat's provisions, Ferret stumbled across an old lamp.

He rubbed it vigorously and sure enough out popped a genie .

This genie, however was a little different. He stated he could only deliver one wish, not the standard three.

Without giving much thought, Ferret blurted out,

"Turn the entire ocean into beer. Make that Victoria Bitter!"

The genie clapped his hands with a deafening crash, and immediately the sea turned

into that hard-earned thirst quencher. The genie vanished.

Only the gentle lapping of beer on the hull broke the stillness as the two men considered their circumstances.

Knackers looked disgustedly at Ferret whose wish it was had been granted.

After a long, tension-filled moment Knackers said, "Nice going Dickhead!

Now we're going to have to **** in the boat."



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Ha ha, when you hover the cursor over the joke title in the list you get a synopsis without the word p-i-s-s starred out, unlike the body of the post ;-)

John


----------

